# Oil Change Indicator Message



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a little over 4600 miles on my goat and have changed the oil two times thus far. I have yet to see the oil change indicator come on. When should I expect to see this thing or is there possibly a problem?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Usually at about 6 or 7 thousand miles. It depends on your driving habits. Baby the car and it'll take longer to come on. Drive it like you stole it, and it'll come on sooner.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you get the oil changed they reset it. If you changed it, and didn't reset it, I'd put my money on 6-7 thousand miles.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Your oil indicator does not calculate oil changes by miles. It is based on engine revolutions and engine temperatures. It's also based on driving conditions. The manual recommends you change the oil when the oil light comes on. If it doesn't come on it should be changed at lease once a year.

After you change the oil reset the computer by turning the key to the on position and pump the pedal 3 times slowly NOT 2 as indicated in the manual. You will get a little beep to let you know it was reset. If the oil light is lit after you attempt to reset it try it again. 

It is clearly defined in the manual chapter 5-16.

You can change the oil once a week without resetting the computer and the computer will still calculate the change intervals by described above.

Hope this clears it up.*


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. Just starting to wonder when I was going to see that thing. Now I know to be a little more patient. Still gonna change her about every 3000 miles for now to be safe (had a problem with my engine burning oil, causing me to have a complete engine rebuild)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTORookie said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Just starting to wonder when I was going to see that thing. Now I know to be a little more patient. Still gonna change her about every 3000 miles for now to be safe (had a problem with my engine burning oil, causing me to have a complete engine rebuild)


I haven't seen mine yet sence I've owned it. If I followed that thing I would have sluge in my engine.


----------

